
The first submarine internet cable in the Great Lakes is laid - mthoms
https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/features/toronto-company-lighting-up-the-internet-with-underwater-link.html
======
masonic
I think it's great that submariners can finally get online while in the Great
Lakes.

------
cl42
That's awesome. I'm surprised this wasn't done sooner!

------
UI_at_80x24
Anything to avoid the L3 link at Niagra Falls. That link goes down more then
your mom.

------
deytempo
It is forbidden to have one square inch of earth where there is no internet

